# Recovered



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I wanted to come make a post here as I used to see a lot of posts asking
Does anyone recover from dp/dr. I've come to say YES it's possible. 
I've thought about making a post a few times to put some minds at ease and was 
Actually feeling guilty that I haven't, but generally once you have recovered this site is 
The last thing on your mind and when you do think of it you quickly ignore
The thought as it brings back to many bad memories.

Anyway I feel like I "cured" myself basically from being as mindful/busy as I could. You want to plan your days so there is no down time and you give 100% focus to any small task preferably something that isn't so boring at the start to get the ball rolling, for me it was getting outside more and taking the dog for a walk, washing the car, cleaning and trying to have keep my body healthy.

Doing this was basically like burying a seed, nothing really feels like anything changes as a seed does t grow in couple of days but after a while it sprouts and then bam your looking back thinking fuck me 
I climbed out of that hell hole.

So once you have made up your mind to really get better,make a plan give yourself to
Everything you do mentally and physically. DO NOT ponder anymore trying to figure out
What is causing us such grief it generates it more, AND STAY OFF the computer
Also think about everything your grateful for as it will help keep a positive tone.

So go plant that seed.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Always happy to see another soul gets back to its home.


----------

